# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Limpiar o ensuciar monedas de cobre

## Rayito106

Bueno, abro este hilo para pedir ayuda sobre un tema que me preocupa.
Acabo de comprar un Hopping Half de Johnson y el la parte del penique ingles de cobre, tiene un color distinto a las monedas que te venden en tiendas de magia, las monedas de penique ingles que se compran en tiwndas de magia son super relucientes, en cambio las de este set, tiene un color, tambien de cobre obviamente, pero sin nigun tipo de brillo, cosa que impide dar el cambiazo, despues de dar a examinar al espectador las autenticas monedas. 
El caso es que, si alguien sabe alguna solucion para ensuciar las monedas de peniqje que te venden en tienda, para que te queden con un color similar a la cascarilla del penique ingles de johnson, le agradeceria que postease su idea. Todas las respuestas son validas

----------


## Drogo

Yo las monedas las limpio con un limpiametales que en España se llama Algodón Mágico Aladdin y quedan como nuevas.

----------


## Rayito106

> Yo las monedas las limpio con un limpiametales que en España se llama Algodón Mágico Aladdin y quedan como nuevas.


Pero, puedo limpiar la cascarilla y quedara igual que las monedas?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk

----------


## Drogo

> Pero, puedo limpiar la cascarilla y quedara igual que las monedas?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


A ciencia cierta no lo sé, pero si te digo que yo tanto a monedas como a cascarillas le doy y quedan muy, muy brillantes. Pero no tengo nada de Johnson, así que no puedo asegurartelo.

----------


## laurafdz

Puedes probar a meterlas en coca cola, absorbe muy bien la suciedad

----------

